# Medion MD8008 und RAM-Speicher



## Speedy21771 (19. September 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage:

Wer hat noch, so wie ich, den Medion MD8008 am laufen und kann mir einen Tipp bezüglich RAM geben?

Ich habe den Rechner, bis auf ein eingebautes Diskettenlaufwerk immer noch in der Originalkonfiguration mit 512 MB RAM laufen und würde gerne hochrüsten. Welcher (soweit ich weiß, kann mann nur 2700er einbauen) Speicher ist da am besten geeignet (Infineon, Corsair......noname) und wo bekommt man 2 x 1 GB günstig zu kaufen?

Grüße,

Robin


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. September 2007)

Im Laden natürlich. Ram gibs nirgends erheblich günstiger als normal. Und die Ram-Preise sind schon im Keller. Ich kann Kingston und Samsung empfehlen.
Recht günstig ist meiner Meinung nach Alternate.de. Ebay kannst du auch mal schaun wenn du auf Garantie keine Wert legst


----------

